# Home Theatre Components Question



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

My question is fairly simple. What parts are needed for a full home theatre system? I currently have a Denon 5.1 system. Denon receiver and 5 speakers, as well as a sub. 

Should I add a CD changer? A Blu Ray player? A DVD player? Anything else I'm missing? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jl4life (Nov 25, 2011)

No need for a cd changer (who uses CDs anymore?lol)

Add a Ps3 - gives u Netflix, blue ray, games, etc

A/v plug to hookup ur CPU or iPod to ur system. (like 10 bucks anywhere)
(u know the white/red plug to headphone plug adapter)


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

So I have a Xbox 360 as well. Also, the Denon receiver has an aux port and I can purchase a Denon iPod dock for it($99).


----------



## Jl4life (Nov 25, 2011)

Does the Xbox play DVDs or blue ray?


----------



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

Jl4life said:


> Does the Xbox play DVDs or blue ray?


It does not play Bluray discs


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

You can buy Bluray players with WiFi built in pretty cheap these days. Alot cheaper than I bought my Sony Bluray with-out WiFi a coule years ago. Most DVD or Bluray players play CD's. Might not be Audiophile quality though.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I second the PS3, since you get a great gaming system, bluray, cd player and netflix streaming in one. They already upgraded the firmware to be a 3D Bluray too if that matters. It will also play music off your iPod I believe (it doesn't do it well, but maybe well enough to save you $99 on the dock).

If you're really serious about a good system, I would start looking at external amps before adding a dedicated cd player, av converter, etc. You receiver needs to have pre-outs to do this though (many lower to mid-level receiver's don't). 

Here is my setup (sorry for the blurry pics). All I have is PS3, Cable Box/DVR, Receiver, Surge Protector, Emotiva XPA-5 (200x5) and XPA-2 for the subs (500x2). TV is 55" and I built the Ent. Center. It holds two JBL w15GTi subs in 10cu/ft boxes each tuned to 12hz:


----------



## doors666 (Nov 10, 2010)

If your music usage is high, you can go for a dedicated cd player. Or you can go for an HTPC if you have a lot of pc based audio. You will need a good sound card also to go along with it. You can also use it for watching movies. No need to go for a extra video card. About 2.7 ghz dual core with 2gb ram should be enough to play 1080p also. You can also use a good usb based DAC with spdif out from your htpc mobo sound card.

for video, you can go for ps3 or bluray player or an htpc as mentioned above, depending upon your usage. I personally use a bluray player as well as an htpc.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

doors666 said:


> If your music usage is high, you can go for a dedicated cd player. Or you can go for an HTPC if you have a lot of pc based audio. You will need a good sound card also to go along with it. You can also use it for watching movies. No need to go for a extra video card. About 2.7 ghz dual core with 2gb ram should be enough to play 1080p also. You can also use a good usb based DAC with spdif out from your htpc mobo sound card.
> 
> for video, you can go for ps3 or bluray player or an htpc as mentioned above, depending upon your usage. I personally use a bluray player as well as an htpc.


Im pretty sure I'll be getting a dedicated CD changer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

If you can find a Sony dvp-ns9100es you can have it all at a low price these days. It does DVD, CD & SACD. I use one in a rig at home for the CD, SACD and music DVD's. New they sold for around $1200. Now you can get them for under $250. HDMI, 5 channel analog, 2 channel analog, optical and SPDIF out.

Chuck


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> If you can find a Sony dvp-ns9100es you can have it all at a low price these days. It does DVD, CD & SACD. I use one in a rig at home for the CD, SACD and music DVD's. New they sold for around $1200. Now you can get them for under $250. HDMI, 5 channel analog, 2 channel analog, optical and SPDIF out.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks for the suggestion. Is that $250 new or used? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Used. And well worth a try. Have you ever listened to a SACD? Kinda impressive with the surround.

Chuck


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

pionkej said:


> I second the PS3, since you get a great gaming system, bluray, cd player and netflix streaming in one. They already upgraded the firmware to be a 3D Bluray too if that matters. It will also play music off your iPod I believe (it doesn't do it well, but maybe well enough to save you $99 on the dock).
> 
> If you're really serious about a good system, I would start looking at external amps before adding a dedicated cd player, av converter, etc. You receiver needs to have pre-outs to do this though (many lower to mid-level receiver's don't).
> 
> Here is my setup (sorry for the blurry pics). All I have is PS3, Cable Box/DVR, Receiver, Surge Protector, Emotiva XPA-5 (200x5) and XPA-2 for the subs (500x2). TV is 55" and I built the Ent. Center. It holds two JBL w15GTi subs in 10cu/ft boxes each tuned to 12hz:


That's a sweet set up. Nice job on the sub box / entertainment console. Those emotiva's are nice as well. Can believe how heavy they are.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Angrywhopper said:


> My question is fairly simple. What parts are needed for a full home theatre system? I currently have a Denon 5.1 system. Denon receiver and 5 speakers, as well as a sub.
> 
> Should I add a CD changer? A Blu Ray player? A DVD player? Anything else I'm missing?
> 
> Thanks!


A Blu-Ray player will play both CDs and older non-HD DVDs, so that covers all three.

I dunno... a VCR, if you really want to keep things "old school", but the 5.1 setup, the receiver, and the Blu-Ray should cover everything except console gaming. Your receiver may or may not have direct iPod control or a network interface. The sky's the limit.

...perhaps 4 more subwoofers 

...or a phonograph and a vacuum tube pre-amp


----------

